# Kidney Puncher Ni80 38 AWG 250ft+



## Christos (15/5/17)

Hi vendors.
Anyone have wire in stock or getting in real soon as the title states?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/5/17)

Anybody?
Do I have to start importing my own wire?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/5/17)

I also enquired some time ago with no response as well 

Another option is to get some Gasphase wire. Its also pretty good. But if you decide to import some, please let me know - maybe we can share shipping costs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (16/5/17)

Kaizer said:


> I also enquired some time ago with no response as well
> 
> Another option is to get some Gasphase wire. Its also pretty good. But if you decide to import some, please let me know - maybe we can share shipping costs.


@Kurt Yeo had a while ago but I see they are out of stock.
Perhaps @Kurt Yeo can tell us if he is getting more in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

